# sony alpha a37 or nikon d3100 for my first dslr???



## shents

Well I have had my heart set on a nikon d3100 Everytime i go into a shop they say I am making a mistake and should get the sony a37


----------



## cosmonaut

I would get the Sony. It has more features that are useful. In body stabilization so all lenses will be stabilized and you can shoot lower speeds. Flipout screen, nice if you have to shoot over your head orlow to the ground. The old Konica Minolta lenses will work, some are very reasonable. Focus peaking if you use a manual lens, electronic viewfinder, quiter shutter because no fliping mirror. I am sure I missed something but Sony IMO leads all in technology.


----------



## shents

Thank you so much for your help, and taking the time to reply as someone who has little knowledge on cameras and operating the dslr's any help is great


----------



## dxqcanada

Why do you like the Nikon ?


----------



## nmoody

An important feature most overlook is ergonomics, go to a store and pick up each one. See how they feel in your hands.

Now the other thing to also look at is the available accessories.


----------



## shents

dxqcanada said:


> Why do you like the Nikon ?


 Hey I am not really informed on camera's and have based it all on hours of reviews comparisons on the net also photography websites, Its hard starting out on a budget as I want to choose wisely, Because of timing I have to get one sooner rather then save up more, I have actually been in the shop and held both camera's both felt fine,  Also I have found the shops are always trying to push a certain product so I am never sure to trust their judgement I'd sooner ask a photograper, so here I am, But this is proving hard as you all use such a variety of camera's I guess,I am going to see the great wall, terracotta army and feed the pandas I wont do it twice so I want the best shots I can get. I would also like to use it for arty shot's ref for my job, macro, I have a keen interest in photography but don't proclaim to be anything yet, This site is so inspiring


----------



## SCraig

I don't intend this to be a Nikon / Sony pissing match, however I strongly recommend that the OP look at the list of features of both of the cameras that he is considering and make up his own mind as to what features are important to him and what are not.  I realize you have stated that you aren't fully informed on camera features so please feel free to ask on this board and people will be glad to help you understand what they mean.  I say this because I personally don't consider some of the features mentioned to be true features, and I'll stop there.

Also, whatever choice you make don't make the mistake of waiting until the last moment.  Give yourself a few weeks and several hundred shots to make sure everything works properly, it isn't going to break, and you have time to get it back from a warranty service center if it does break.


----------



## pixmedic

for your reading pleasure. 

Nikon D3100 vs Sony SLT-A37 - Our Analysis


----------



## shents

SCraig said:


> I don't intend this to be a Nikon / Sony pissing match, however I strongly recommend that the OP look at the list of features of both of the cameras that he is considering and make up his own mind as to what features are important to him and what are not.  I realize you have stated that you aren't fully informed on camera features so please feel free to ask on this board and people will be glad to help you understand what they mean.  I say this because I personally don't consider some of the features mentioned to be true features, and I'll stop there.
> 
> Also, whatever choice you make don't make the mistake of waiting until the last moment.  Give yourself a few weeks and several hundred shots to make sure everything works properly, it isn't going to break, and you have time to get it back from a warranty service center if it does break.




Thanks, because I am still learning and trying to understand the features it so hard to understand what I am buying I have been looking for a few weeks now, I know I am not to bothered about  video as a feature , Just great pics with the ability buy diff lenses in the future,also quality of lenses and ascessories, reliable tried and tested, I reviewed the d3100 against the d3200 and also the d5100, and the write up on the d3100  was still really good so I felt it wasn't worth the price jump unless it was a d7000, It's a lot to take in but I know I will enjoy learning, I didn't feel there was a lot on the net about the sony a37 so I wanted to keep an open mind, Ill get a zoom lense when I  get either or...    arghhhhh!


----------



## shents

pixmedic said:


> for your reading pleasure.
> 
> Nikon D3100 vs Sony SLT-A37 - Our Analysis



 Thank you ,  I have been looking at this site and  dpreview amongst others  I joined photo.net and this site in the hope the talented lot  would be more insightful, MAYBEEE I am just ruddy over thinking everything and reviewing my self into a computer coma!   My problem is I am a perfectionist


----------



## ConradM

shents said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> for your reading pleasure.
> 
> Nikon D3100 vs Sony SLT-A37 - Our Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ,  I have been looking at this site and  dpreview amongst others  I joined photo.net and this site in the hope the talented lot  would be more insightful, MAYBEEE I am just ruddy over thinking everything and reviewing my self into a computer coma!   My problem is I am a perfectionist
Click to expand...


Don't rely on those side by sides at all. A lot of the information is misleading and out of place.


----------



## ConradM

My 2 cents... The A37 completely blows the D3100 out of the water. The sony has the better focusing system for stills and video, more dynamic range, higher fps. In body stabilization which means any lens you get will be stabilized, not something the other brands offer.


----------



## ConradM

shents said:


> SCraig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't intend this to be a Nikon / Sony pissing match, however I strongly recommend that the OP look at the list of features of both of the cameras that he is considering and make up his own mind as to what features are important to him and what are not.  I realize you have stated that you aren't fully informed on camera features so please feel free to ask on this board and people will be glad to help you understand what they mean.  I say this because I personally don't consider some of the features mentioned to be true features, and I'll stop there.
> 
> Also, whatever choice you make don't make the mistake of waiting until the last moment.  Give yourself a few weeks and several hundred shots to make sure everything works properly, it isn't going to break, and you have time to get it back from a warranty service center if it does break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, because I am still learning and trying to understand the features it so hard to understand what I am buying I have been looking for a few weeks now, I know I am not to bothered about  video as a feature , Just great pics with the ability buy diff lenses in the future,also quality of lenses and ascessories, reliable tried and tested, I reviewed the d3100 against the d3200 and also the d5100, and the write up on the d3100  was still really good so I felt it wasn't worth the price jump unless it was a d7000, It's a lot to take in but I know I will enjoy learning, I didn't feel there was a lot on the net about the sony a37 so I wanted to keep an open mind, Ill get a zoom lense when I  get either or...    arghhhhh!
Click to expand...


the a37 replaced the a35 and a33. So look into those 2 and you'll have a good idea.


----------



## brunerww

shents said:


> Thank you , I have been looking at this site and dpreview amongst others I joined photo.net and this site in the hope the talented lot would be more insightful, MAYBEEE I am just ruddy over thinking everything and reviewing my self into a computer coma!  My problem is I am a perfectionist



Hi shents - Like cosmonaut and ConradM, I recommend the Sony A37.  Even as a beginner, you will find the faster multiple shot frame rate and the tilt screen LCD to be very useful.  And the Konica/Minolta/Sony lens system has been around for decades, so they are indeed reliable, tried and tested.

If you don't mind shopping at Amazon Warehouse Deals, the A37's big brother, the A57 is on sale there for £396.18 (free shipping in the UK).



ConradM said:


> Don't rely on those side by sides at all. A lot of the information is misleading and out of place.



+1  This is absolutely true.  The only side-by-side site I use is camerasize.com - hard for them to get physical dimensions wrong.  Other than that, these sites are not very useful.

Best of the holidays,

Bill


----------



## cosmonaut

Well I know it can be tough but really there aren't any just plain bad cameras out there. I agree to study the features and which you think you might use the most. Nikon is know for their superior image quality and Sony for thinking outside the box. As some of us photographers can get into heated battles of my cameras better than yours and actually scare someone away from a perfectly fine system by joking around.. But I remember when I first went digital and the pain staking task of choosing. It really went down to what features I thought were important to me at the time.


----------



## shents

cosmonaut said:


> Well I know it can be tough but really there aren't any just plain bad cameras out there. I agree to study the features and which you think you might use the most. Nikon is know for their superior image quality and Sony for thinking outside the box. As some of us photographers can get into heated battles of my cameras better than yours and actually scare someone away from a perfectly fine system by joking around.. But I remember when I first went digital and the pain staking task of choosing. It really went down to what features I thought were important to me at the time.


  hey .. Well really I would like a cam that doesnt blur if i try and do an action shott  haha great qulity pics not to worried about video I have to say, eventually Id like a macro lense but really want to be able to zoom in and take fab pics of the terracotta army with out it looking grainyy.. As i am unsure of all the technical specs its a mare, What do you think?  .. thanks for replying  peeps


----------



## cosmonaut

Well either one should do fine at higher iso, what you need for low light shots. Also for fast action. The Stead Shot will only help on a non moving target. Some good software like Lightroom will go a long way to making your pictures even better.


----------



## jfrabat

pixmedic said:


> for your reading pleasure.
> 
> Nikon D3100 vs Sony SLT-A37 - Our Analysis



I found it odd that they say some of the reasons to buy the Nikon are "Shoots RAW" and "Movie Continuous Focus", when Sony has both...  In fact, the Sony has better video focusing as a result of the transluscent mirror technology...


----------



## shents

jfrabat said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> for your reading pleasure.
> 
> Nikon D3100 vs Sony SLT-A37 - Our Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it odd that they say some of the reasons to buy the Nikon are "Shoots RAW" and "Movie Continuous Focus", when Sony has both...  In fact, the Sony has better video focusing as a result of the transluscent mirror technology...
Click to expand...


hey I am a complete newbie to the world of photography and will get my cam in a week, So i am really un familiar with any of those terms hence , why I joined the site so pic a few tips 

I have also been looking at the d5100 and the d7000 if they go in the sale boxing day how would you compare the sony to either of these, sorry to be apain .. kelly


----------



## cosmonaut

Well I doubt you need RAW files. RAW files are images straight off of the sensor and not processed by the camera. You need special software to work with RAW files. RAW files are more flexible than Jpegs. But still the a37 makes Jpegs.


----------



## shents

cosmonaut said:


> Well I know it can be tough but really there aren't any just plain bad cameras out there. I agree to study the features and which you think you might use the most. Nikon is know for their superior image quality and Sony for thinking outside the box. As some of us photographers can get into heated battles of my cameras better than yours and actually scare someone away from a perfectly fine system by joking around.. But I remember when I first went digital and the pain staking task of choosing. It really went down to what features I thought were important to me at the time.




I know its so hard I have been even looking on ebay at the d5100 ( I can afford the d5100) and also the d7000 (which is out of price range new) its so hard to decide I think what if i choose wrong and then I cant get the lenses I want but I guess I am doing it blindly with out any knowledge, Is there anything to consider when buying  second hand  camera body? Other then getting ripped off!! before any sarky comments start, I'm thinking like the mileage on  car  there such things to look out for when buying second hand camera


----------



## DiskoJoe

I have a sony a580. it has the same processor as the d5100 and the d7000. Got it used for $699 and had enough left over for a sigma 17-50 f2.8.


----------



## shents

DiskoJoe said:


> I have a sony a580. it has the same processor as the d5100 and the d7000. Got it used for $699 and had enough left over for a sigma 17-50 f2.8.



Hey thanks for taking the time to reply I'm off to bed now its  2 am here i'll check it out


----------



## jfrabat

shents said:


> jfrabat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> for your reading pleasure.
> 
> Nikon D3100 vs Sony SLT-A37 - Our Analysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it odd that they say some of the reasons to buy the Nikon are "Shoots RAW" and "Movie Continuous Focus", when Sony has both...  In fact, the Sony has better video focusing as a result of the transluscent mirror technology...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey I am a complete newbie to the world of photography and will get my cam in a week, So i am really un familiar with any of those terms hence , why I joined the site so pic a few tips
> 
> I have also been looking at the d5100 and the d7000 if they go in the sale boxing day how would you compare the sony to either of these, sorry to be apain .. kelly
Click to expand...


As Cosmonaut said, RAW is a much heavier file that requires special software to read (this software should come with the camera also, but you can use 3rd party ones as well), but it has the advantage of not being compressed, which allows it to have more data (ie. more detail) than JPEG.  If you are really interested in photography, you will eventually migrate to shooting in RAW, processing, and then convert to JPG to get the look you are after (you can recover data from shadows and highlights that you would otherwise loose if you shot in JPG alone).

Continuous focus means the camera never stops focusing.  in the case of the nikon, it is a "true" reflex, so it has a moving mirror.  Ussually you focus with the mirror down, then the mirror moves up to let light into the sensor (and stops focusing as a result), then it comes back down for the next shot.  in case of the Sony, the mirror does not move (so in reality, they are not technically a DSLR - Digital Single Lens Reflex, but rather a DSLT - Digital Single Lens Translucent) because the mirror lets most of the light through to the sensor, but reflects a bit of the light up to the focusing sensor, which means the camera never stops focusing (even while in the middle of a shot).

When in video mmode, the Nikon uses the sensor itself to focus, but this type of focusing tends to be slower than the actual focusing sensor, so the Sony tends to be better at focusing while in video as a result of the TM (translucent Mirror) technology.  Sorry if I confused you there!

If you are looking for used cameras, I say a Sony A700 for $400 on eBay...  That's a pretty good camera (although it still uses pentaprism and moving mirror instead of the EVF and translucent mirror), and it should leave some money in your pocket for a good lens (the price is only the body).


----------



## cosmonaut

No matter what system you buy finding lenses you need won't be a problem. Another thing to weigh in on is customer support. I have sent two cameras to service and the turn around time was 7-10 days and emailing or calling Sony support was easy. I actually got an apology card when I sent the first in and the second camera I bought used but they insisted it was still in warranty and fixed it for free. I have read so many negative comments about Sony CS I almost didn't send them in as the repair was something I could work around. But I am glad I did. I am not sure about Canon and Nikon repair.






shents said:


> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know it can be tough but really there aren't any just plain bad cameras out there. I agree to study the features and which you think you might use the most. Nikon is know for their superior image quality and Sony for thinking outside the box. As some of us photographers can get into heated battles of my cameras better than yours and actually scare someone away from a perfectly fine system by joking around.. But I remember when I first went digital and the pain staking task of choosing. It really went down to what features I thought were important to me at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its so hard I have been even looking on ebay at the d5100 ( I can afford the d5100) and also the d7000 (which is out of price range new) its so hard to decide I think what if i choose wrong and then I cant get the lenses I want but I guess I am doing it blindly with out any knowledge, Is there anything to consider when buying  second hand  camera body? Other then getting ripped off!! before any sarky comments start, I'm thinking like the mileage on  car  there such things to look out for when buying second hand camera
Click to expand...


----------



## shents

cosmonaut said:


> No matter what system you buy finding lenses you need won't be a problem. Another thing to weigh in on is customer support. I have sent two cameras to service and the turn around time was 7-10 days and emailing or calling Sony support was easy. I actually got an apology card when I sent the first in and the second camera I bought used but they insisted it was still in warranty and fixed it for free. I have read so many negative comments about Sony CS I almost didn't send them in as the repair was something I could work around. But I am glad I did. I am not sure about Canon and Nikon repair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shents said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I know it can be tough but really there aren't any just plain bad cameras out there. I agree to study the features and which you think you might use the most. Nikon is know for their superior image quality and Sony for thinking outside the box. As some of us photographers can get into heated battles of my cameras better than yours and actually scare someone away from a perfectly fine system by joking around.. But I remember when I first went digital and the pain staking task of choosing. It really went down to what features I thought were important to me at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its so hard I have been even looking on ebay at the d5100 ( I can afford the d5100) and also the d7000 (which is out of price range new) its so hard to decide I think what if i choose wrong and then I cant get the lenses I want but I guess I am doing it blindly with out any knowledge, Is there anything to consider when buying  second hand  camera body? Other then getting ripped off!! before any sarky comments start, I'm thinking like the mileage on  car  there such things to look out for when buying second hand camera
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks you have been so much help on this thread, Much appreciated, I will be on the net christmas day at stroke of midnight i shall buy online!! get the best deal


----------



## ConradM

cosmonaut said:


> Well I doubt you need RAW files. RAW files are images straight off of the sensor and not processed by the camera. You need special software to work with RAW files. RAW files are more flexible than Jpegs. *But still the a37 makes Jpegs*.



It should shoot both. My A33 does.


----------



## jfrabat

ConradM said:


> It should shoot both. My A33 does.



All the alphas and NEX can shoot RAW, JPG, or both at the same time.  I shoot RAW+JPG, so that if I need to, I can pull out the detail I want,  but I otherwise tend to end up deleting the RAW files to save space on my HDD (unless it is really a special shot, then I keep both).


----------

